# Any expat site for UAE to make friends?



## sweetnessuk (Mar 12, 2013)

I am hoping to move to Dubai or Abu Dhabi by August but would like to know some good sites in making friends in that country.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Errr Expatforum ???


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

Yea, you are on the right site already

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

The Sandpit - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

"This new forum is for socialising, networking and off topic discussions for all members either living in or moving to Dubai."

you will find loads of threads about meeting up and socialising in the Sandpit. check out the entertainer roulette thread, we meet for dinner every couple of weeks.


----------

